# Conseil pour un portable hackintosh



## Darven Dissek (19 Avril 2018)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle, mon fidèle MacBook Pro 17' Early 2011 a rendu l'âme. Bon, pas tout à fait, l'intérieur fonctionne encore parfaitement, mais les charnières sont en train de lâcher, le Mac ne ferme plus, et grince horriblement dès que l'on touche à l'écran.

Du coup, je suis assez embêté.

J'ai été faire un tour du côté de l'Apple Store à Lille pour voir ce que donnait les derniers modèles, et comment dire...
J'ai pas du tout été convaincu. Mais alors, absolument pas.
Déjà, on ne peut plus rien modifier au niveau hardware. Je veux changer le disque ? Il faut changer le Mac. Plus de RAM ? Idem. Plus de 16Go de RAM ? ah bah non, 16Go, c'est déjà le maximum.

Bon, je regarde pour un modèle avec disque de 1 To, avec le modèle le plus performant niveau processeur, 4000€! Sans l'Apple Care, bien évidemment...
A ce niveau de tarif, j'espère quand même que la machine est parfaite, ah bah non, il y a un problème au niveau du clavier, il faut travailler en environnement stérile car celui-ci se bloque avec la poussière. Et il faut pas taper trop fort non plus...
Et après avoir essayé le clavier, je suis vraiment pas fan non plus. Sans parler du trackpad, qui s'il était nickel en 2011, là, il est juste trop grand. Dès qu'on tape, on se choppe des input parce que les avants bras touchent le trackpad...
Et je parle pas de la fumeuse barre remplaçant les touches de fonction, je suis pas très fan, même si ça peut être sympa dans Logic.

Et pour les jeux, même s'il y a une carte graphique, ce sera juste suffisant pour du Candy Crush... Sinon, prenez un iPhone.

Bref, je suis assez déçu des modèles actuels d'Apple et d'après les rumeurs, c'est pas près de changer.

Par contre, quand je regarde du côté PC, là, c'est tout autre chose... J'ai bien deux ou trois modèles qui m'iraient parfaitement. Seul inconvénient, et de taille, j'ai un logiciel qui me bloque pour prendre un portable sous Windows... Logic Studio n'existe plus sous Windows depuis bien longtemps. Cependant, c'est pour moi l'un des meilleurs logiciels de DAW sur le marché, et je parle pas du prix défiant toute concurrence... Sans oublier aussi qu'il me remplace mon ampli de guitare

Du coup, je me demande si c'est possible de prendre un PC portable actuel, bien costaud, et de le convertir en Hackintosh, histoire de continuer à utiliser Logic, tout en se gardant un possibilité de garder un boot sous Windows, pour les jeux et la virtualisation (histoire de pouvoir bosser sur des maquettes quand je suis en déplacement à l'hôtel pour le boulot).

Niveau modèle, après avoir arpenté les tests, je pensais prendre ce portable, qui a l'air d'être bien noté pour Windows, évolutif au niveau de la RAM et disque, sans oublier les performances. Par contre, j'ai pas encore d'infos au niveau Hackintosh.

Sinon, vous connaissez d'autres modèles de portables puissants qui fonctionnent bien en tant que Hackintosh ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

PS: Je m'excuse d'avance pour ce long post à charge contre les Mac Book Pro actuels, mais autant mon MBP 2011 était vraiment excellent à l'époque, autant les modèles actuels ne me conviennent absolument pas. Et ça, sans parler du prix.


----------

